# Are you a Gear Head



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Take this quiz.

86% of people can't guess these 48 car parts by looking at just one image. Can you?

I got only 1 wrong (said tie rod end instead of swaybar link) and didn't look at any hints. But then I read a lot of hot rod magazines over the years. Other quizzes on other topics I bomb out.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Congratulations, Fritz, on missing only 1. Sorry to say I missed 15, but for me, that's not too bad.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

32 / 48. I'm not a gear head. I have a driver's license, but I don't own a car.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

No I'm a gear destroyer


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> No I'm a gear destroyer


Perhaps you once had a three-on-the-tree, find-em-or-grind-em, column-shifted manual?


----------

